# Thoughts on this pic? *GRAPHIC*



## Blah11

[Removed by admin]

Bit odd? Would you take one similar?



I'm all for natural birth but I do find this picture a little strange :shrug:


----------



## pinklizzy

I find it a little strange too, not sure why though :shrug: 
Maybe because she's standing up like that and we're all used to seeing mums laid down after giving birth?


----------



## wish4ababy

She looks a little bit like a mad scientist, look at her eyes! I'm all for natural etc, but I too find this a little strange. At least I find it strange that it's on the internet instead of safely locked away for her eyes only. Still its interesting, seeing the umbilical cord etc... I don't know, I'm kinda sat on the fence... lol


----------



## Blah11

Maybe shes just high on endorphins haha


----------



## amjon

I know I won't be taking ANY like that. Maybe cut off at the baby's bottom, but nothing lower. The expression on her face looks evil too.


----------



## Rhio92

I would tbh... I saw a pic on here (can't remember who or what the thread was about!), a beautiful pic that the lady's partner took, it was after a home birth, she was crouched on the floor kind of, and had the baby clutched to her, looked as though she has just took hold of her baby. It is an amazing picture.
I'd love a pic that soon after birth. Obv, it wouldn't be one I show around! Just for me :cloud9:

However, that woman does look crazed! x


----------



## emzky90

Well...ermm, quite an unusal pic-one which i'm sure would get reported if one was to put on facebook. Slightly odd that this would be floatin round on the net- where the heck did you find it haha.:wacko:


----------



## Blah11

I think its too posey. Shes obviously stood up and posed for the pic and idk, it doesnt seem natural enough :shrug: I love candid natural home birth shots (or any candid birth shots really!)


----------



## Blah11

emzky90 said:


> Well...ermm, quite an unusal pic-one which i'm sure would get reported if one was to put on facebook. Slightly odd that this would be floatin round on the net- where the heck did you find it haha.:wacko:

another website haha


----------



## emzky90

Lol- yeah well it's a very odd pic- don't think i'd have one that graphic tbh. It is however interesting but her face is a lil too freaky- it's the eyes i think. Would be better if she was in the birth pool or bed as it would be more "natural" looking then. However it does sound odd saying that coz how can you get more NATURAL than that (apart from the face)


----------



## KatelynsMummy

I dont like her face... at all... its.. creepy! <3


----------



## Blah11

whats with the random incontinence pad on the floor anyway when theres a HUGE wet patch on the bed :rofl: Hope she had some sheets underneath that are waterproof.


----------



## emzky90

I just don't get why you'd want to stand and pose for a pic so soon after- surely the next thing on your mind is delivering the placenta lol


----------



## emzky90

what is this website lol?


----------



## waiting4allie

I think its a bit scary, and I agree with whoever said she looks like a mad scientist. I almost wish I never would have looked. This is very creepy looking.


----------



## goddess25

I really like it apart from the ladies face, she looks slightly crazy but maybe we displayed faces like that too who knows. 
The first thing I thought is wow that's one stretchy umbilical cord ESP when the placenta is still in her uterus.


----------



## teal

Blah11 said:


> I think its too posey. Shes obviously stood up and posed for the pic and idk, it doesnt seem natural enough :shrug: I love candid natural home birth shots (or any candid birth shots really!)

I also like candid shots but this definitely doesn't look natural - just strange! xx


----------



## Celesse

If my OH was getting click happy with his camera I may end up with a picture like this, perhaps if I was transfering from pool to bed for third stage? ....but it wouldn't find its way to the web. 

I have nakid bump pics from 40weeks with LO, but no one has seen them but me and OH. Would be the same with this type of pic.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I personally wouldn't want a photo like this of me but I agree it does look posed for I like the more 'natural' looking labour photos.


----------



## Linzi

I think it's a bit posey & not very 'natural', if it was the same photo where she'd just given birth & wasn't stood smiling for the camera it's be a bit different. 

I'm also not sure I'd put it online for all to see, but thats just me.

xxx


----------



## span

There is something really strange about that pic. :wacko:

My hubby took one while babs was still attached by the cord but most of me is covered up (and I'm not posing - wasn't even aware he had taken a pic so early!).

This is my version (pubes erased! :haha: )
 



Attached Files:







P1000645a.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 92


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Gosh.. I did tell me photographer that I wanted pics taken the second LO was born.. and she took one as I lifted LO from the pool, if you look REAL closely through the water you can just about make out my vajayjay :haha:... but I certainly wouldn't get up and stand there with it all hanging out like that! I wouldn't be bothered if I'd given birth on the bed or sofa, and my photographer took the same first pic of me with legs scat open etc.. and the water wasn't 'in the way' of view.. but standing and posing? no lol.. thats just a bit strange!


----------



## happygal

i think the look on her face is more weird than the actual pic lol x


----------



## gills8752

I think its unusual because she's standing posing but she isn't finished yet! lol


----------



## donnalou

'Very 70's' lol apart from that just a bit strange!


----------



## m0mmyCool

The look on her face is the creepiest thing about this pic. It makes me feel scared for the baby lol.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont think there is anything wrong with this picture, she is excited to just have a baby and she looks glowing!! yes she is naked, but then again I will be naked for my home birth with my next one.


----------



## Blah11

It's nothing to do with her being naked... :dohh:


----------



## mrs_park

I find this picture disturbing. Its creepy and it shouldn't be


----------



## 5-a-side

I think its a great picture, not one I'd have of myself but definitely a different take on things.


----------



## Weeplin

I think the look on her face is a bit..mental, but other than that I see nothing wrong with it


----------



## hellywelly

hmmm not sure - i am a whizz on photoshop - anything is possible or maybe its the real deal - I don't think I will be in a pic like this - but I hope for a similar figure lol xxxx


----------



## tannembaum

Honestly , the look on her face tells me she is just about to eat her baby :blush:

Nothing wrong with the pic, its just her expression!


----------



## Newt

plug me in scotty, No I would be too shy


----------



## OliveMartini

If I cover her face with my hand, then the picture is lovely. I love the idea of such a raw picture straight after birth.

But her face...

She looks mental! :rofl:


----------



## charlotte-xo

I just find her standing up odd because i always assume women lay down after theyve had babies :dohh: lol she does look a little crazy though :shock:

<3


----------



## Blue12

Isn't it weird that the baby is so clean - and yet the cord hasn't been cut yet.


----------



## RyliesMummy

Thats not one for the family album :haha:

Reminds me of the old birth to five book, that was from the 90s and before the models discovered razors :winkwink:


----------



## holly2234

I wouldnt... The cord creeps me out. I had Erin on a birthing stool sitting up so its not really weird to be that she's standing but there doesnt seem to be enough blood. I was covered in it after i held Erin. Also i wouldnt be wandering around before the placenta was delivered!


----------



## Freya

That is one monster bush! I find this very disturbing indeed ;-)


----------



## proudmumgoth

She looks mad not nice I am all for naked natural pictures
But this is to much birth is beautiful but this is creepy


----------



## OctBebe

Freya said:


> That is one monster bush! I find this very disturbing indeed ;-)

I think thats why I find it weird!? Its like some 1970 beaver. And the expression. Or maybe its the cord? I can't make up my mind!


----------



## Blah11

the cord and blood doesnt bother me. The hairy vayjayjay doesnt either. Its her pose and expression!


----------



## MonstHer

Buhahahaha!
I think it's hilarious.
That is all. 
Me thinks she may be a bit soft in the head since somehow it's been posted on-line though...


----------



## Miss Wright

If I ever did have a picture like this taken, there's no way I'd post it on the Internet!


----------



## lozzy21

If she was looking at the baby id have no problem with it, its the fact shes posing so soon that makes it odd, I couldent take my eyes of Niamh. I dont think i had any posey ones untill she was well over two hours old.


----------



## Ashbwin

I dont know if its the fact that Im just not used to seeing pics like that, or the fact that she looks like a crazy person, but I would not take a pic like that. If it werent for the cord, I would assume she was some crazy baby snatcher by the look in her eyes


----------



## Mypreciouskid

Not in a million years would I pose this way.


----------



## Allie84

I agree that it's her posing that seems so unnatural...and her unfortunate facial expression. 

She may have given birth standing up, though.


----------



## newmommy23

I have a full video of myself giving birth to Molly and none of it looks quite this...scary lol. To me its very odd looking. Not even the baby so much as the umbilical cord and her standing!


----------



## goddess25

Hopefully the poor girl doesn't find her picture on another forum being talked about.


----------



## goddess25

BTW before i get tonnes of messages back that wasn't meant to offend anyone, I agree her expression is odd as I said before but apart from that I like it.


----------



## goddess25

I have no pictures of babies just born and I regret that. Its raw and I love seeing the cord.


----------



## Jade_Kitten

she looks like shes going to eat her baby im scared


----------



## Lululucious89

Personally I find it a bit odd its prob because of her facial expression and the fact she has the cord still hanging out of her vagina


----------



## Maman

the only thing i find a little gross/odd is the blood on her leg otherwise its a beautiful picture and she should be proud of being able to stand up and smile like that after birth Well done!


----------



## rwhite

She looks maniacal :rofl: Hmm, not to my taste, I'd probably block out the foliage area myself :lol: 

Is it just me or does that look like a big baby?! Could just be the angle though.


----------



## mummykcc

I think it looks a bit set up/posed....being naked isn't wierd, nor is hair down below (not all of us shave it all off)....but there's something not quite right about it? 

I agree there doesn't seem to be a lot of blood-as if a lot has been already cleaned up-but why hasn't she delivered the placenta yet if that is the case? 

My sister (sorry sis!) looked rather drunk after her first baby was born-all to do with the drugs she was given, so maybe this is why shes grinning like an idiot? lol.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I dont think she has nesecarily been cleaned up for the picture, all my babies have been born perfectly clean, and there has been no blood at all until AFTER the placenta was delivered. My last little one I birthed in a pool, and after the cord was cut, I stoood up, climbed out and delivered the placenta on the sofa.. the water was still perfectly clean, not a trace of blood, and there was no blood on me from the move out of the pool!

Just had another look at it tho.. I'm wondering if the look on her face was actually caused by her saying to who ever was taking the pic 'dont you dare take a picture of us just yet? Maybe? lol


----------



## Clarina1980

I'm thinking she just got out the pool as the bottom of her hair is wet, plus there is a wet patch and towel on the bed like she had sat down wet. I agree there is not always blood until after the placenta comes, unless there is a big tear. 

I think it's a beautiful picture, stretchies, pubes the lot. Not all women care about their pubes at 9 months pregnant.


----------



## Blah11

goddess25 said:


> Hopefully the poor girl doesn't find her picture on another forum being talked about.

its the internet. Nothing you post is private. It wasnt another parenting website anyway.


----------



## huggybear

mmm it is indeed abit strange, I think the crazy look on her face is the worst bit though, (her face kinda scares the bejesus out of me) fades any of the other stuff into the background!!


----------



## Linzi

goddess25 said:


> I have no pictures of babies just born and I regret that. Its raw and I love seeing the cord.

Me too, my phone got stolen in the hospital with Seth's brand new photos on. Im hoping this time to get some, very special pictures and probably something you wouldn't remember otherwise (I know I don't remember the first time I saw him, heard him cry etc).

xxx


----------



## Reedy

Hmmm not sure on this x 
Her expression is a little weird but hey it could be from any drugs she took (medical ones obviously) 
I think if I had tried to stand up literally straight after giving birth i would have past out x but thats just me x 
I personally would never post a pic like that of me on the internet though x


----------



## bradshaw

my jaw dropped- i don't like it to be honest- should be for private . i'd definately have had a trim !eeek !


----------



## Maman

Blah11 said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully the poor girl doesn't find her picture on another forum being talked about.
> 
> its the internet. Nothing you post is private. It wasnt another parenting website anyway.Click to expand...

wow... so you just got the pic from somewhere and posted a negative comment about it?

i think thats a little unfair :nope:

and i think her wide eyed look is ebcause shes been caught off guard and shes immensely happy. good on her.


----------



## Blah11

whats unfair about it, lol?


----------



## 9babiesgone

i think it is pretty sad, that when I make an comment about her being naked is no big deal to me, you have to roll your eyes, and say it wasnt about her being naked? then it was only about her face? you are going to judge a woman on just her face? and no offense but I do think it is pretty sad that you stole this picture from somewhere else to have everyone analyze it and say bad things about the way she looks. I have to agree with maman


----------



## Blah11

no, it isn't about her being naked. Like Ive said before, Ive seen loads of birth pics and videos where either a baby is crowning or half out a vagina or the woman is starkers in a birth pool etc :shrug: Neither bother me, i think theyre beautiful. I think posing for a picture, a few minutes after your LO is born standing up with a very odd look on your face is what makes it strange. Nothing to do with the fact she has no clothes on, few women who have a baby do ;)


+ I didn't 'steal' the picture. The woman put it up somewhere obviously or it wouldnt be in circulation. hardly like I hacked into her laptop and downloaded all her private pictures onto a USB stick fgs.


----------



## cherryglitter

its really posey and i don't like it. i don't know why.
it's not natural in the slightest which makes it all feel a bit odd for me!!


----------



## krys

scary.


----------



## Wobbles

Picture removed and thread locked.

As per TOS


> By providing content, you represent that said contents is not restricted by copyright, or that you have permission from the copyright owner to submit the content to The Web Site.


----------

